# الكتابة باللغه العربية داخل بريمافيرا



## engmoualla (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدي سؤال لو سمحتم

قمت بتنزيل برنامج البريمافيرا 6 والسؤال كيف يمكنني ان اكتب النشاطات باللغه العربيه مع العلم انني بحثت في خيارات اللغه؟ لم اجد خيار اللغه العربيه. شكرا لكم


----------



## أبوذر الغفارى (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخى العزيز يمكنك الكتابة مباشرة باللغة العربية دون الرجوع الى خيارات اللغة


----------



## engmoualla (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اعلم انه يمكن الكتابة باللغة العربية ولكن عندما حاولت الكتابية لم تظهر الحروف العربية ظهرت حروف غير الانكليزيه

شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## اوبي123 (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعاني من نفس المشكلة ولايوجد بالبرايمافيرا خيار اللغة للكتابه , فقط خيار اللغة للبرنامج على ما يبدو 
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## هشام بالراس علي (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
المشكلة التي تواجهها ليس لها علاقة ببرنامج premavera وانما هي بسبب اعدادات نظام التشغيل كل ما عليك عمله الذهاب إلى لوحة التحكم (control panel) ثم خيارات اللغة وقم بتغيير ( non-unicode programs) من اللغة الاجنبية الي اللغة العربية وبالتوفيق .
إذا لم تستطيع الوصول الى ( non-unicode programs) اذكر نوع نظام التشغيل لديك وساعطيك تغيير الاعدادات بالتفصيل.

اخوكم هشام


----------



## engmoualla (31 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله مشي الحال وتم حل المشكله
الف شكرا الك اخ هشام


----------



## اوبي123 (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حليتها ازاي أخي ؟ انا نظام التشغيل لدي ويندوز 7


----------



## engmoualla (2 فبراير 2011)

عندي نظام التشغيل xp


----------



## هشام بالراس علي (2 فبراير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء
for windows 7
click start -control panel-change display language-administrative-change system locale-Arabic(Libya
او
click start-control panel-all control panel items-Region and Language-Administrative-as above

FOR Windows XP
Click start-control panel-(Date,Time,Language)-regional and language options-Advanced
تم اختر دولة عربية من شريط السحب ثم ok

والسلام عليكم


----------



## رانيا الانصارى (22 فبراير 2011)

بجد شكرا جدا انا كان عندى المشكله اللغه واخيرا اتحلت


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووور جدا ياباشمهندس


----------



## م الفا (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خفيف المطر (30 يناير 2012)

طب التغيرر ده معناه......ان لغة الويندوز هتتغير من عربي الي انجليزي


----------



## e.adel (22 يوليو 2012)

مشكوور أخووي والله ليه شهور وانا أدور الحل


----------



## engsasa (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يأخى الكريم


----------



## عطيةحسن (29 مارس 2014)

*الف شكر*

الف شكر 
فعلا كانت مشكلة بالنسبة لي لكن الحمد لله بفضلك اتحلت 
فعلا متشكر 




هشام بالراس علي قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> for windows 7
> click start -control panel-change display language-administrative-change system locale-Arabic(Libya
> او
> ...


----------

